# I think it's time to say goodbye



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy, Spike, has been poorly for some time now. Some may remember me posting around christmas time about him and I thought it was the end then. But with some vet attention he got loads better. He's had a few ups and downs and I know he has so many issues (adrenal disease, enlarged spleen, a mass on his spleen etc). For a few weeks now I've been looking at him and seeing him slowly decline. He can barely control his toileting, weeing and pooing without really knowing he's doing it. He's barely drank today, only what I have syringed him. Hardly ate. And he's very, very doddery. Eyes are crusty (orange colour) and he's lost so much weight. I literally got him out tonight and cried my eyes out because I think I know deep down that it's his time. He's 9, possibly 10. 

I don't want to be one of those people that keep their pet alive for their own sake (not wanting to say goodbye) but then I also don't want him to suffer at all. He has very little quality of life really. He literally comes out for 10 mins a night, has his food supplements and wants to go straight back to bed. 

I know you cannot tell me what to do, but am I making the right decision? I'm heartbroken even thinking about it, but I think I know deep down that it's not fair to keep him holding on.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’m sorry to hear this  I do think you’re making the right decision, poor boy sounds very poorly. There’s a saying better a day too early than a day too late. Thinking of you both x


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I think you know the answer though. It's one of the hardest things I've had to do as an adult. It's also the last act of love you can give your boy. 

Sending gentle hugs & dooks to you both.


----------



## Lyndon (Aug 17, 2018)

Shady said:


> My boy, Spike, has been poorly for some time now. Some may remember me posting around christmas time about him and I thought it was the end then. But with some vet attention he got loads better. He's had a few ups and downs and I know he has so many issues (adrenal disease, enlarged spleen, a mass on his spleen etc). For a few weeks now I've been looking at him and seeing him slowly decline. He can barely control his toileting, weeing and pooing without really knowing he's doing it. He's barely drank today, only what I have syringed him. Hardly ate. And he's very, very doddery. Eyes are crusty (orange colour) and he's lost so much weight. I literally got him out tonight and cried my eyes out because I think I know deep down that it's his time. He's 9, possibly 10.
> 
> I don't want to be one of those people that keep their pet alive for their own sake (not wanting to say goodbye) but then I also don't want him to suffer at all. He has very little quality of life really. He literally comes out for 10 mins a night, has his food supplements and wants to go straight back to bed.
> 
> I know you cannot tell me what to do, but am I making the right decision? I'm heartbroken even thinking about it, but I think I know deep down that it's not fair to keep him holding on.


So sorry for you but only you know what you need to do for your lovely companion..we had to make the same decision a year ago with our cocker he was 12 1/2 had had a lovely life but we had to do what was best for our life man ..the most heart breaking moment ever but we knew it was right ..I really feel for you at this time..but as I said you'll know what's best ..take care my thoughts are with you .


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

I ended up taking him to the vets last night to be put to sleep. At first he was calm and settled on my lap but he then started gasping as though in pain and that was it. I knew he was going to die last night, I was just hoping he would go peacefully in my lap. I just couldn’t do nothing when he started acting like that. My heart is literally broken, as I’m sure many of you have been. I am now ferret less. It’s going to be so hard.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this .


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so very sorry @Shady 

Run free Spike xx


----------



## Once upon a gerbil (or 2) (Aug 8, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. At least he won't be suffering now, you have done the right thing that any caring and loving owner would do, and clearly you are one of the most carin and loving owners around. Hugs to both you and Spike,

Once xxx


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this, never easy to do but it was clearly the right decision. 

DIP Spike.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

You knew it was time and you took your old dude to the vets and were with him at the end. Until the end you cared and loved him and had his best interests in your heart. Though it can not be of any consolation now as your heart is broken, in time you will know you did your all.

Hang on in there.

With love,

Z xxx


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you did the right thing and he lived to a brilliant age. Rest in peace Spike x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. You did the kindest thing for Spike x

Scamper free little fella x


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you all for the support. The last few days have been incredibly hard. I feel so so lost. I hate not having him there.


----------

